# failed a class (need encouragement)



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Im a freshman in a community college. I failed a class by failing the first 2 tests out of 3. My employer pays for my school, but if I fail i owe all the money for the classes I took. I think I can save up the money and pay it off, but they wont pay for my next semesters class. Ill try to get financial aid. What really gets me is that I feel really dumb for failing a class. Has anyone else failed a class in thier freshman year?


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think it's a big deal. A lot of freshmen do horribly their first semester cause of the whole transition thing. I know my school had an extended drop period for freshmen cause so many were failing and needed to drop the class. They could drop the class a week before finals with no mention of it on their records. So, it's a pretty common thing, it doesn't mean that you're stupid. Now, that you know what to expect and stuff, I'm sure you'll do better next semester


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Sorry about that. What class was it?


----------



## ameliabedelia (Apr 2, 2009)

Talk to your adviser. Is there any way you can get the F replaced by an Incomplete and finish the work later?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I did get a grade of u in my freshman year but I would try to change the grade to a w.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

I failed my first two courses and I had to repeat them.. I think you should get financial aid if you qualify. Don't worry just try your best to focus more in school than anything else and study so that you can pass the next test.. Knowledge is power!!


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

It's going to be okay. Universities offer 'freshman repeats' for a reason. Freshman year is hard because you're in a state of transition and you're getting used to a completely different environment with a lot of different teaching styles. It sucks, I know, but just know that it's not uncommon. Like others have mentioned, apply for financial aid and see if you can get anything. I know a lot of people that have school completely paid for them! (Even though some of them definitely don't deserve it).


----------



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

i'm borderline failing a course. the WORST part of this is that my prof knows me as the girl who's borderline failing because I've gotten the worst mark in both tests/assignments so far. She's spoken to me before about horrendous papers, and told me she'd look over them again. She bumped up one of my papers from a grade of 40% to 50%. That's just swell. I need to pass this course! It cost me 400. I also hate being singled out. It makes me feel STUPID AS HELL.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

is financial aid affected( I mean reduced) if you fail s class and have to do it over. I am debating whether or not I will pass my math class and its just beginning algebra, I really suck at math.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I think that you need to ask yourself why you are failing? Is it lack of motivation? Is it depression? Is it because you hate the course? 

I think the only encouragement that you need is to tell yourself that you can do this, without that it will be difficult to pass the course.


----------

